# My poor boy :(



## ILuvCowparsely (7 May 2014)

Please bear with me this is hard, my dog has been much quieter  for a few days and a bit off the planet.  Yesterday morning he started dribbling and walking round and round the stable block, he was panting so we took him over to the hose and cooled him down with it.  This stopped him panting as much but still was not with us,  I guessed wasp sting as he does snap at them and bite at them, and was showing similar trait to one of my equines when she got stung.

 We watched him for a while but then had to go out, last night still not with us sleeping a lot did not eat his food and pestered for hubby to let him out.   He stayed out all night ( normal for him as the foxes are about ) He usually spends many summer nights out or when he wants to go out.

  This morning 6am he was bedraggled and came him and within 15 minutes wanted out again.  I took him down to emergency vets where he stayed all day till 1/2 hr ago.  When I dropped him off he started to chatter his teeth and dribble and vet wanted him to stay in with them.  Update at lunch time was shortly after I left him he began fitting, then seemed to come round.  He has had a steroid injection to boost appetite as he did not eat last night, and he is now zonked out on his bed.    My poor boy vet said he is not at the PTS stage but if he fits any more or gets worst he will be


----------



## splashgirl45 (7 May 2014)

didn't want to read and run... sorry you are having such a rough time....sounds like you have done all you can and I will keep my fingers crossed for a good outcome...chin up!!!!


----------



## Fides (7 May 2014)

Poor boy. I hope he pulls through for you x


----------



## Highlands (7 May 2014)

Fingers crossed for you both


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (7 May 2014)

Highlands said:



			Fingers crossed for you both
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou all, its so hard he keeps wandering round the house and the rooms like he has never been here before, so upsetting.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (8 May 2014)

Doesn't look good for my poor boy............


----------



## Highlands (8 May 2014)

HGA-12 said:



			Doesn't look good for my poor boy............
		
Click to expand...

Really feel for you, we lost our old collie with a stroke. Really quick but so upsetting.


----------



## Honey08 (8 May 2014)

Oh heck.  Hope you're ok. x


----------



## FionaM12 (8 May 2014)

Oh I'm so sorry to read this  Did the vet know what's wrong?

Hugs for you and your lad (((())))


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (9 May 2014)

FionaM12 said:



			Oh I'm so sorry to read this  Did the vet know what's wrong?

Hugs for you and your lad (((())))
		
Click to expand...


thank you all -   sadly no he said he had not seen this behaviour before, one similar had been poisoned.  Bloods showed nothing,  I have not seen his droppings but his pee seems normal colour.  His legs got bad again after I could not take him to hydro for 6 months due to my injury but had started again two weeks ago.  Its like he has changed within 12 hrs hubby is saying we need to determine  the state of play from a vet instead of It could be poison - epilepsy - stroke. 
 I can't bring myself to record and put a video of him like this here as him wobbling and falling is so sad.  The vet said not at pts stage  but I think the reality is in my mind at some point.


----------



## Honey08 (9 May 2014)

I had someone who shared a horse that had a dog like that.  It was similar to a stroke but wasn't.  He couldn't walk or get up, and when he did he went round in circles wobbling.  He did get better..

Hope that the vet works out what the issue is and he gets better.x


----------



## FionaM12 (9 May 2014)

HGA-12 said:



			thank you all -   sadly no he said he had not seen this behaviour before, one similar had been poisoned.  Bloods showed nothing,  I have not seen his droppings but his pee seems normal colour.  His legs got bad again after I could not take him to hydro for 6 months due to my injury but had started again two weeks ago.  Its like he has changed within 12 hrs hubby is saying we need to determine  the state of play from a vet instead of It could be poison - epilepsy - stroke. 
 I can't bring myself to record and put a video of him like this here as him wobbling and falling is so sad.  The vet said not at pts stage  but I think the reality is in my mind at some point. 

Click to expand...

So sorry. My old boy had seizures in the end, and the vet said no need to pts yet. But I made that decision anyway, as whatever the vet said, I felt my lad had had enough. The decision still chokes me up all these years later, but I do think I did right by him, the vet would have filled him with more and more medication and hung on but I didn't want to do that to him.

I'm sure you'll know if and when the time is right, and meanwhile I hope for a happier outcome. I'm sure he's getting the best of care and love from you. xx


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (9 May 2014)

FionaM12 said:



			So sorry. My old boy had seizures in the end, and the vet said no need to pts yet. But I made that decision anyway, as whatever the vet said, I felt my lad had had enough. The decision still chokes me up all these years later, but I do think I did right by him, the vet would have filled him with more and more medication and hung on but I didn't want to do that to him.

I'm sure you'll know if and when the time is right, and meanwhile I hope for a happier outcome. I'm sure he's getting the best of care and love from you. xx
		
Click to expand...

This morning got a text from liveries to say he could not stand he tried and fell and wobbled, i brought him in while I went to hospital for my check up, then got half way down the road glanced at my appointment and realized it was 10.50 not 9..am so went down to vets and booked an appointment (most likely pts  being trying to get hubby all day no luck so I feel I need to cancel as I want him with me and he would want to be there.  Now back from hospital and they have signed be off check ups( not physio) after  my broken humerus.

He looked up when I got back and I looked into those big soft brown eyes and the water works started again, There is no return I am almost 100% sure of it, to see him dragging his back end then get his legs under wobble a bit and struggle its gut wrenching.  He is such a gentle giant,  life sucks so much death and sadness in my life in the last 18 months, I so want in many ways to join my late mare, I can't cope with any more deaths.

My mare
my cat
my dog
my parents near death accident - now dads dementia getting worse rushing up to East Anglia every 2 weeks to see them both - mums fall on the path  landing on her forehead face going black.  Dad chest infection how much more can a person take without cracking up .................................................................


----------



## Nettle123 (9 May 2014)

So sorry you are having to go through this, its  path we have trodden so many times and it never gets any easier. These things always seem to come together sadly. Hope you and your Husband have managed to make a new appointment. Helping a much loved pet leave pain and confusion behind and drift off to welcome sleep is one of the wonderful things that we can do for them as a caring owner. Sending you a big hug.


----------



## Fides (9 May 2014)

Just replying to say you have my sympathies and respect for doing the right thing by your bit no matter how much it hurts xxx


----------



## FionaM12 (9 May 2014)

My heart goes out to you. You really have had a terrible year or more. I know you'll be strong and do whatever's right for your boy, but take care of yourself too. I hope you have caring people around you to lean on, if so do lean.

I really hope things start to change for you now. Life's unfair at times and you have had so much to bear lately, surely you're due a better time soon. 

Huge hugs. xxx


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (9 May 2014)

FionaM12 said:



			My heart goes out to you. You really have had a terrible year or more. I know you'll be strong and do whatever's right for your boy, but take care of yourself too. I hope you have caring people around you to lean on, if so do lean.

I really hope things start to change for you now. Life's unfair at times and you have had so much to bear lately, surely you're due a better time soon. 

Huge hugs. xxx
		
Click to expand...


 Thankyou all  

Hubby is leaving work now and we are keeping our appointment at 7.20.  Our beautiful George wont be coming home tonight
We put him on the trolley  to wheel him down to the grass to pee we held him up but could not go so we put him back on and he is staying there so we shall leave him on it.   His worst leg is the near hind

My beautiful George.


----------



## FionaM12 (9 May 2014)

HGA-12 said:



			Thankyou all  

Hubby is leaving work now and we are keeping our appointment at 7.20.  Our beautiful George wont be coming home tonight
We put him on the trolley  to wheel him down to the grass to pee we held him up but could not go so we put him back on and he is staying there so we shall leave him on it.   His worst leg is the near hind

My beautiful George. 





Click to expand...

Oh that made me well up. What a lovely boy. xxx


----------



## Nettle123 (9 May 2014)

Lovely Lad xx


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (9 May 2014)

Nettle123 said:



			Lovely Lad xx
		
Click to expand...

just found he was finding it hard to rest his head over the edge and the metal  edge was uncomfortable so i pull out my exxxxxtra soft foam mats which I used for my mare with Lami and he can lie better on that and lie flat and rest his head.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (9 May 2014)

George is indeed beautiful. 

I wish I could come and think of something meaningful to say, but my head is empty, so I can only offer my sincere sympathy and ((((((Hugs)))))).


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (9 May 2014)

:'( Hes gone - our lovely George has gone pain free now.gtg floodgates open bye all.... and ty for your support


----------



## splashgirl45 (9 May 2014)

so sorry that your beautiful boy is so ill...hope all has gone ok and you and you OH are coping.....HUGS to both of you...


----------



## FinnishLapphund (9 May 2014)

I'm so sorry for your and your hubby's loss. 

((((((Hugs))))))

R.I.P. George.


----------



## meesha (9 May 2014)

So sorry you have lost your lovely George.  We lost our BC a couple of months ago, it is so hard and I am sat here in tears just thinking about it... But it does get easier week by week. 2 weeks ago we got another BC even though we weren't sure we were ready but it really was the best thing we could have done.

You have done the best by George  and it sounds like he was lucky to have you x


----------



## Mrs B (9 May 2014)

So sorry. Sleep well, George and may you catch all every bunny you chase in Heaven. x


----------



## Archangel (9 May 2014)

Gosh what a lovely boy - RIP George.  
You have had such a tough time.


----------



## fallenangel123 (9 May 2014)

So sorry to hear this has happened, sending you hugs.

  Not that it's terribly useful but my boxer displayed similar symptoms, the teeth chattering and circling were what caught my attention. He developed them very suddenly and was pts two days later. Turned out he had a brain tumour so anything we might have tried would just have been dragging out a hopeless situation. I know it's no help to you now at all, but just wanted to mention it as a possible cause.
  So sorry you lost your boy.


----------



## ashlingm (10 May 2014)

I'm really sorry to read that poor George has passed on.... you made the right decision though. Sending lots of hugs your way


----------



## PolarSkye (10 May 2014)

Oh so sorry to read this . . . you must be heartbroken .  Sleep well beautiful George.


----------



## touchstone (10 May 2014)

Oh I am so sorry to read this, I sadly know that heart wrenching feeling all too well when we lose our beloved animals.   I hope you can think of the happier memories he has left you with and draw some comfort from knowing he had a good long life knowing a loving owner.  Take care of yourself x.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 May 2014)

touchstone said:



			Oh I am so sorry to read this, I sadly know that heart wrenching feeling all too well when we lose our beloved animals.   I hope you can think of the happier memories he has left you with and draw some comfort from knowing he had a good long life knowing a loving owner.  Take care of yourself x.
		
Click to expand...

Again thankyou, I cannot believe in 24 hours he can go from walking his wobbly gait to his back end being all but useless.  He was always an active dog, loving his job of guard dog, loyal friend to us and his favourite cat Lilly.  In charge of the horses driving them into the field like sheep, barking to tell them to hurry up if they stop for scooby snacks.  Warning us of un savoury characters come on the yard. Generally keeping all our clan safe and sound,  its so quiet around here and yesterday horrid not to hear him bark when horses let out, and today will be the same.

  Why is it the best ones always fall  victim to horrid illness or injury,  I think we have decided to put his ashes on one of our new trees we are buying who have an amazing foliage in the autumn and go from green-  red leaves to bright orange to yellow then they fall.  I am keeping my other ashes to be buried with me but George was as much mine as hubbies and George would want to me still looking and serving our place as he did before and it seems fitting.


----------



## FionaM12 (11 May 2014)

You made the kindest and bravest decision for him. I'm sure he had the most wonderful doggie life with you, better than so many do. I know it hurts so much just now, but be proud that you gave him so much in return for his devotion, and glad for the happy memories.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (11 May 2014)

I'm not sure that there ever is a right reason or time for our pet's lives to end, but perhaps there is better and worse ways. George was happy, loved by his family, well looked after, and spent his days doing things he enjoyed, then one day he became ill, you took him to the veterinarian, they tried to fix him, but when they couldn't, his life ended. Even though you understandably wanted him to live longer, I'm thinking that if it had to happen, it doesn't sound like a bad way to end. 

They do leave such big holes behind them, I remember e.g. that my Norwegian Buhund Humla usually slept so that she was one of the first things I saw when I woke up in the mornings, after she had died 2008, I think it took about three weeks to maybe a month before I learned to no longer automatically look after her as soon as I began to wake up in the mornings. 

It sounds as if he's given you lots of wonderful memories, I can only send more sympathy and ((((((Hugs)))))) for your loss.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 May 2014)

Your right we/I did try everything.


 When he ruptured his cruciate ligament we found he had hip displacia in the other, he was put on metacalm for a long time, but then I thought I would try hydro/ water treadmill.  This really worked and he regained a lot of muscle back and came off the metacalm and was  happy again.  Then I had to do something stupid and get on my boy in Nov  after his accident instead of physio checking his back and he bronked me off and then the fractured Humerus which meant poor George could not go to Hydro so his legs got bad again.  I took him back 4 weeks ago and  was told it would come back and George was great on the water treadmill. If only i had not got on and broke my arm George would still be here


----------



## FionaM12 (11 May 2014)

This is NOT your fault so please don't blame yourself. You don't know the treadmill would have carried on working or why his poor legs completely failed him.

He was a lovely, loved and well cared for lad, but he was elderly. His ending was peaceful and you did right by him. Don't beat yourself about things you think you could have done differently


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 May 2014)

FionaM12 said:



			This is NOT your fault so please don't blame yourself. You don't know the treadmill would have carried on working or why his poor legs completely failed him.

He was a lovely, loved and well cared for lad, but he was elderly. His ending was peaceful and you did right by him. Don't beat yourself about things you think you could have done differently 

Click to expand...


Your right though its hard not too. I wonder sometimes, they come into your life bringing along with them cleaning your carpets after accidents  - spills - vets bills - wrecked furniture (not our George and Rebel) insurance bills then they break your heart when they go.

I ask myself is it all worth it ?  ................. Yes! As they also bring love - affection - loyalty - companionship - help(assistance dogs) - save our lives in some occasions - and friendship and in some instances you find your partners through dog walking.

 You know when your getting older when people and pets start dropping down around you.

RIP my beautiful George your now with Rebel (our first GSD) look down on us and protect us


----------



## costin (19 May 2014)

Teeth pain is terrible to dogs, as in the case of us. Luckily, you took it to vet in the nick of time
Your dog will be fine in one or two days, you will have to be patient and show it all your love, so it can feel sage and protected


----------



## DW Team (19 May 2014)

Oh So sorry to read your news ((((((((()))))) RIP lovely boy run free


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (22 May 2014)

costin said:



			Teeth pain is terrible to dogs, as in the case of us. Luckily, you took it to vet in the nick of time
Your dog will be fine in one or two days, you will have to be patient and show it all your love, so it can feel sage and protected
		
Click to expand...

Teeth pain????
 he did not have teeth pain - he is no longer with us.


 We have his ashes back and have put one of our new trees on him so he is back in the field which he loved to play in


----------



## meesha (22 May 2014)

Love the tree idea, wonderful way to keep him close, hope u r both OK x


----------



## _GG_ (22 May 2014)

I have only just seen this and I am so so sorry for you and your husband. It breaks our hearts, but the memories can help mend them again in time. 

Listen to me...you have had so much to deal with over the past 18 months that you have probably been firing on all cylinders for far too long trying to keep your head above water and just cope. It is not living, it is existing. We do all have an immense capacity for coping, but there is a limit for everyone and the best way to stay healthy is to look after yourself before you hit that point. 
Please, please, speak to your liveries, work something out to give yourselves, you and your husband a few days of doing absolutely nothing. Either at home or going to a holiday cottage for a weekend...turn the world off for a couple of days and give yourselves a chance to grieve, reflect, accept and recharge a little bit. Usually, when so much is going on for such a long time, there is a big crash period headed when it all starts to ease off a bit. By taking these little mini-breaks from life, you can lessen the severity of the crashing period. 

I hope that makes sense. You can only be there to help your parents if you are well yourself, so invest a little time into YOU and please look after yourself. Because you are worth it, you deserve it, George, like any of our animals spent their whole lives trying to please us and make us happy....so they don't want us to be sad and in all honesty...because whether you know it or not, you really do need it. 

Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------

